# Worst Uber Driver ever



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.

I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.

About 2 weeks ago, I got picked up by my Uber car. The first thing I noticed when I got into the car was the overwhelming smell of the driver's BO. I should have got another ride, but I was already anxious to go home.

This rider was beyond annoying! He seemed to be trying hard to find out if I was single or had a boyfriend, by making dumb questions like "Wow...does you boyfriend like you being out so late?"

He offered me a bottle of lukewarm water, that I drank because I was very thirsty, but I regret it looking back considering how dirty his car was.

Then, the entire trip, he just kept talking on and on about himself...about how excited he was to be working for Uber. He was telling me way too much personal stuff about his ex-wife that he was recently divorced from. When he finally stopped at my place, instead of unlocking the doors, he ran outside the car and opened the car door for me. This action startled if not scared me a bit. I didn't know why he was running around to where I was! Then he kept asking me if I had a good trip. It was like he was trying too hard to get a tip. I never gave him one of course.
I can't speak for every passenger, but for me, please don't try to start conversation or be overly helpful. Just get me to my damn destination!

I'm someone who gives out one stars quite freely, and it angered me there was not a negative 10,000 stars as an option. I gave him a one star and sent negative feedback about him via the app.


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


I wish you were my rider.


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

BO I can't speak for but Uber says to make the rider feel more comfortable by opening the doors for them. I don't do it, but some new drivers do it to try and begin and end a 5 star ride. Like your own personal limo driver


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

if that's the worst uber driver ever, there's hope for us all.

that driver's behavior, annoying as it might have been, doesn't seem as bad as you make it. but then, I wasn't there so take this as you may. I'm a rider as I am a driver. I've had drivers that just blow my mind on their crap. I won't even get started on a whole other thread. just 1 star the guy and send your feedback to uber.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> if that's the worst uber driver ever, there's hope for us all.
> 
> that driver's behavior, annoying as it might have been, doesn't seem as bad as you make it. but then, I wasn't there so take this as you may. I'm a rider as I am a driver. I've had drivers that just blow my mind on their crap. I won't even get started on a whole other thread. just 1 star the guy and send your feedback to uber.


I guess you'd have to have been there. He was just like a total weirdo, and he smelled so bad!


----------



## Trebor (Apr 22, 2015)

Opening the doors is not a bad thing but him repeatedly asking you if you like your trip? Come on now.


----------



## ddelro219 (Aug 11, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I guess you'd have to have been there. He was just like a total weirdo, and he smelled so bad!


also remember it might not be the driver. it might be the previous pax with the BO or the alcohol, or weed just lingering. I air out my car after every ride just for that purpose.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

ddelro219 said:


> also remember it might not be the driver. it might be the previous pax with the BO or the alcohol, or weed just lingering. I air out my car after every ride just for that purpose.


Either way, he deserved the one star. He sure did not air it out.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


The boyfriend questions are creepy, if it's true. Other than that, what were you expecting - chilled water? And you know where you can freely put your one stars.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback Cindy.

The guy did seem a little weird like he was trying to be flirty. Totally inappropriate questions on your boyfriend.

Just to compare my own habits to your driver which was not so great...

Body Odor: Fortunately, I don't have body odor even though I only shower every few days and do not even own deodorant!  Genetic luck on my part! That or I just stink and everyone has been too polite to tell me!

Inappropo Comments and Cleanliness: In my 1000+ rides I've only maybe made an inappropriate comment to a woman a couple of times, except maybe where I was too dense to know it, which is probably often. This morning I told a lady with bright blue dyed hair that I thought her hair dye was cool. I know, inappropriate. I should not have, and I'm pretty sure I got a rating ding because of it. I was just trying to make a nice compliment, not trying to hit on her at all. It might have been appropriate if I was a woman instead of a creepy uber driver dude. I did 70+ rides in a row on Uber without getting a downrate and I got down rated right after that ride. Thankfully the rating system is forgiving of my mistake, and I'll try better next time not to make someone uncomfortable. Got another down rate later in the morning for cleanliness and I decided to call it a day.

Over a week straight of nothing but 5 star ratings and then to get two downrates in one morning, I know I'm just not on my game and it's time to go home and not come back out until I'm rested up and car cleaned out. The cleanliness ding was probably the white splotch stain on the backseat from a hand sanitizer spill, the bug gut covered windshield, the glue stains on the dashboard, or the baking soda on the floor mat (to reduce odor). Could also have been my beard. I took a trunk nap and it got all bent to one side and I forgot to comb it.

Talking:
Personally I do try to start a conversation but I give up after the first try. I don't start a conversation because I want to... usually I don't. I start one because a lot of passengers down rate for being too quiet or with awkward silence. So usually I start with a probing question. If I get a one word response the rest of the trip is silent.

I don't try to start a conversation with a person looking at their phone screen or book or with ear buds in, or trying to nap though.

Car Autolocks:
My car also autolocks the doors and they can be unlocked by the passengers but most passengers cannot figure them out. I always unlock them before I arrive, unless I forget, then I probably deserve a ding, but it's hard to be perfect all the time. I sometimes open doors to let people in, but I always have them let themselves out.

Warm water:
I often start my day with cold waters either from the fridge or even in a cooler now, but by the end of driving for 12 hours my waters get luke warm or even hot. I still leave them out because some people still like the warm water.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Well, I have one thing to say:

It's not YOUR Uber car.


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm someone who gives out one stars quite freely, and it angered me there was not a negative 10,000 stars as an option. I gave him a one star and sent negative feedback about him via the app.


Wait until you get the driver with the jacked-up - the one you need a stepladder to climb inside - Ram diesel 4wd crew cab pickup that he's made performance modifications to, where the interior smells like day-old Taco Bell, and he's wearing his best "Hulkamania" t-shirt, and wants to engage you in conversation about something he heard on Alex Jones or Coast to Coast AM...


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/bossy-young-women.178030/#post-2644259


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

You sound like your pretty uppity and not someone I would want in my car.... The dude was trying to start a conversation and open your door because we are told to. He offered you warm water because he's likely been driving all day it happens. Then you give him one star. I hope your rating reflects the way you rate.



Uberingdude said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/bossy-young-women.178030/#post-2644259


I was just thinking she fits this bill.



ubergirl182 said:


> You sound like your pretty uppity and not someone I would want in my car.... The dude was trying to start a conversation and open your door because we are told to. He offered you warm water because he's likely been driving all day it happens. Then you give him one star. I hope your rating reflects the way you rate.
> 
> I was just thinking she fits this bill.


Wouldn't that is 


ubergirl182 said:


> You sound like your pretty uppity and not someone I would want in my car.... The dude was trying to start a conversation and open your door because we are told to. He offered you warm water because he's likely been driving all day it happens. Then you give him one star. I hope your rating reflects the way you rate.
> 
> WOULDN'T that is.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Well, I have one thing to say:
> 
> It's not YOUR Uber car.


The fuzzer nails it, as usual!!!


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

ubergirl182 said:


> You sound like your pretty uppity and not someone I would want in my car.... The dude was trying to start a conversation and open your door because we are told to. He offered you warm water because he's likely been driving all day it happens. Then you give him one star. I hope your rating reflects the way you rate.
> 
> I was just thinking she fits this bill.
> 
> Wouldn't that is


You weren't there, so you wouldn't know how he was. To put it into one word, the guy was CREEPY.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

Thank you for your feedback. Here's our reply:


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

I'm sorry Miss, but the point of a story is that it must have a point! It must at least have punchline, or a twist, or something remotely interesting that happens. I kept reading your posting to the end expecting this guy to start flicking boogers at you or something. The entire story is basically "I'm not sure why, but I didn't really care for this guy. One star. The end."


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> You weren't there, so you wouldn't know how he was. To put it into one word, the guy was CREEPY.


Creepy? Nah, he was just a hopelessly smitten romantic! 

Hear my soul speak.
The very instant that I saw you did
My heart fly to your service, there resides
To make me slave to it, and for your sake
Am I this patient log-man.
-- William Shakespeare, "The Tempest | Act 3, Scene 1"


----------



## Spanky (Jun 28, 2014)

At least you got water.....


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Did he offer you a care package? Just wondering. Some do, to increase their 5 star ratings and sometime it might not come across the way intended.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

So, Cindy, do tell ...
You didn't answer me when I asked you during your ride wth me: Is it ok with your boyfriend that you are out late? Wanna get a drink some time?


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Have you ever thought that the driver just tried to be friendly and helpful the way he saw it?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

There's friendly and then there's just...nosy. Why ask or presume about a boyfriend and whether or not he likes her to be out late? None of his freakin' business! If he or the car stinks then he should do something about it before the next ride. He shouldn't leave a rider locked in the car. If you're going to open the door for them, leave it unlocked. They may get out but you can still show making the effort. 

As for the water, I agree not much can be done about that. Coolers take up room for luggage, etc. and then ice melts, you have wet, soggy bottles with the label falling off, etc. Main reason why I don't keep water. So far, no one has ever asked.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

This post smells like hot sauce and vaseline in a baggie full of cherios.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> You weren't there, so you wouldn't know how he was. To put it into one word, the guy was CREEPY.


Your right I wasn't but you who admitting to being a often one star rater says uppity to me. Creepy to me is the riders who actually touch me. Not a driver making convo or opening my door. Lemme guess your in your 20ies and the hottest woman ever so everyone automatically hits on you.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> There's friendly and then there's just...nosy. Why ask or presume about a boyfriend and whether or not he likes her to be out late? None of his freakin' business! If he or the car stinks then he should do something about it before the next ride. He shouldn't leave a rider locked in the car. If you're going to open the door for them, leave it unlocked. They may get out but you can still show making the effort.
> 
> As for the water, I agree not much can be done about that. Coolers take up room for luggage, etc. and then ice melts, you have wet, soggy bottles with the label falling off, etc. Main reason why I don't keep water. So far, no one has ever asked.


As I see it, she looked at him from the very beginning as a, well, servant, somebody much inferior than she. Let's change the situation a little, driver is a celebrity, NFL star, who told her that he is right from the game, didn't have an opportunity to take a shower and then the rest of the weird flirt. Don't you think that she would use different words writing about it?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> As I see it, she look at him from the very beginning as a, well, servant, somebody much inferior than she. Let's change the situation a little, driver is a celebrity, NFL star, who told her that he is right from the game, didn't have an opportunity to take a shower and then the rest of the weird flirt. Don't you think that she would use different words writing about it?


I would question why an NFL star is driving an Uber.


----------



## Tese (Jan 16, 2017)

give one stars quite freely..
10,000 negative stars...
negative feedback...

Maybe you should find alternate transportation that meets your high standards?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

I did not do a good job describing what happened.
I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> I would question why an NFL star is driving an Uber.


Why not, but it's not the point. I know, for example, an Ivy League professor doing that.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Mvlab said:


> Why not, but it's not the point. I know, for example, an Ivy League professor doing that.


Then I don't understand your point. An NFL star after a game is understandably probably stinky and sweaty. Someone whose job entails dealing with customers and not involving hard labor should not smell foul.

EDIT: In the off chance this NFL star is driving an Uber, the same applies. Take a shower first, or don't charge me for the ride and give me an autographed jersey.


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I did not do a good job describing what happened.
> I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


Don't bother yourself describing 5 star trip, we got the picture.



RynoHawk said:


> Then I don't understand your point. An NFL star after a game is understandably probably stinky and sweaty. Someone whose job entails dealing with customers and not involving hard labor should not smell foul.
> 
> EDIT: In the off chance this NFL star is driving an Uber, the same applies. Take a shower first, or don't charge me for the ride and give me an autographed jersey.





RynoHawk said:


> Then I don't understand your point. An NFL star after a game is understandably probably stinky and sweaty. Someone whose job entails dealing with customers and not involving hard labor should not smell foul.
> 
> EDIT: In the off chance this NFL star is driving an Uber, the same applies. Take a shower first, or don't charge me for the ride and give me an autographed jersey.


Why do you keep applying to that NFL star? It is just an example. Imagine somebody whom you admire, or at least consider equal. Wouldn't you at least tried to understand that person intentions and talk to him?


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Noticed you're from Minneapolis. Did the driver offer you a gift bag by any chance? a brown paper sack care package?


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I'm someone who gives out one stars quite freely, and it angered me there was not a negative 10,000 stars as an option.


We should keep a clean car at all times, that includes us as drivers. - 1 Star
We should keep our life's stories (both rider and driver) away from each other. -1 Star
Him trying to get overly personal is a big no-no in my book. -2 Stars

So far the balance is right, but then....

Water offering, even if is lukewarm is a plus, you can't expect for us to carry a cooler and Perrier, do you? + 1 Star
Opening your door, even if he was trying to impress you does not constitute a capital offense. + 1 Star
Getting you to your destination safely and on time. +5 Stars

The balance should've been 3 stars.

Certainly you have good grounds for a slight downrate, but on top you gave negative feedback. Since you "freely" give 1 star to drivers I figure you are one of them petty riders who thinks that your life is above someone else's. So I wonder what other "offenses" a driver should look out for if they get you as a pax to avoid your anonymous revenge.

And about your incoming post to get you 5 stars, you can shove them in the spot where you back splits, we are *NOT *obligated to give you but a safe ride from one point to another.

If you don't want to make convo with a driver, *SAY SO!!!*, don't be the passive-aggressive, be assertive and say: "If you don't mind I will like to a quiet ride" instead of degrading the ability of another person to make money.


----------



## SkullandCross (Jun 19, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Yeah, he deserved maybe a 3 star but definitely didn't deserve a 1. You however , sound like you carry a 3.xx overall rating and I'm being generous.


----------



## Veju (Apr 17, 2017)

Of course she didn't tip, why start now?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Granted, only have one side of the story here but...
if a driver and/or his car overly stinks or is messy, that's a one star. The kicker one star here is the inappropriate conversation. This isn't just chatty driver, this is setting off creeper alarms. Then after that he leaves the doors locked at the destination to open it himself?
EDIT: Those issues to me trump offering water. If the rider feels weirded out by inappropriate conversation, then it's not really a safe ride. 


Mvlab said:


> Don't bother yourself describing 5 star trip, we got the picture.
> 
> Why do you keep applying to that NFL star? It is just an example. Imagine somebody whom you admire, or at least consider equal. Wouldn't you at least tried to understand that person intentions and talk to him?


You brought it up in the first place to presume that if the driver was someone famous, then who would care? I cannot speak for the OP here but I'm not one to get star struck like that. If you act like an a-hole (or smell like one) I will rate accordingly. If there was some unforeseen incident that caused an issue, I may be more forgiving if the driver explains it. That didn't appear to happen here as the driver appeared more concerned with poking his nose where it doesn't belong.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

BO = bad.
Conversation = polarizing and awkward
Chauffeur-like chivalry = clearly trying too hard, bet he doesn't do that for his male pax. Awkward and annoying. It's X. Open your own Goddamn door.

Shaving off a star for each offense, but yet providing water ("lukewarm", sorry the dude doesn't have a fridge in his UberX) gains a star -- this ride is a 3* ride all day.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

If it is the care package guy. You completely misunderstood. He would tell you he could lose his job for taking a tip.


----------



## brad4560 (Apr 27, 2017)

thanks for the feedback. i provide water as well every day, it's hot here in Houston! does it stay cold longer than 20 minutes, no. i hope this wasn't one of the reasons you lowered his rating. convo that you described, yes way too far. you made it to your destination safely?? with no safety, gps, or travel related issues, that should not be a "1".


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Holy shit.....he actually gave a passenger a bottle of water....

What a loser! Agreed. 1 star at best.


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

One star? You petty ass female


----------



## Michael1230nj (Jun 23, 2017)

Without smelly creepy predatory guys there would be no Uber Hope you enjoyed the Water.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> BO = bad.
> Conversation = polarizing and awkward
> Chauffeur-like chivalry = clearly trying too hard, bet he doesn't do that for his male pax. Awkward and annoying. It's X. Open your own Goddamn door.
> 
> Shaving off a star for each offense, but yet providing water ("lukewarm", sorry the dude doesn't have a fridge in his UberX) gains a star -- this ride is a 3* ride all day.


Just to clarify on what I said about the water not helping; It's not that the water being lukewarm itself is an issue. I understand that. It's once you've lost the rider with the creepy conversation, there's really no recovery, save maybe saying "I'm sorry I said that. It's none of my business" and shutting his trap and continuing the ride in silence. The locked doors so he can open the door just multiplies the creepy factor.

Now take out the "probing for TMI" conversation where it's just the BO issue but he tried to be nice with the water and the door, then he can bring back up to three stars. The awkward convo is a killer though in my book. Stay out of your riders personal affairs. Rule number 910 why I let the passenger set the tone for conversation. Just my 2c.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


That's about an on par ride for a cheap non background checking transportation company. What do you expect from a ride that's less then 1/2 of a taxi? Just be grateful the water wasn't tainted and you ended up like that girl in L A who was headed to Hollywood and ended waking up in some cheap ass motel after she was sexually assaulted. I figure if the police are not involved it's a good ride with Uber. Don't worry though, there are 1000's more non vetted drivers waiting their turn to work for Uber.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

Sounds like saduber? Get your care package?


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

I got my own problems but at least one of them isn't driving in Minneapolis and running into Cindy.


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I'm someone who gives out one stars quite freely


Enough said!


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


So your driver smelled as bad as many of the taxi drivers out there, but you saved 65% over a taxi and still got better service (ie, you didn't have to speak with some *hole dispatcher and probably got a much quicker ride) - that's not good enough for you, you entitled snob? And you said you didn't leave a tip, "of course". You make it sound like you never tip either?

Just like YOU want to get to your "damn destination", WE want you to realize how much you are exploiting your drivers with your huge savings, huge expectations, lack of tipping, and overly critical rapid fire "one star" trigger finger that doesn't take into consideration the aforementioned benefits of using a TNC service. You still got a hell of a deal. Yes, this driver was an idiot. Leave a tip for other drivers and stop whining.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

"I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do."

no it really isnt ok for you to be here. def not ok for you to be on here telling us what to do.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Perhaps you should take a taxi the next time. You will be expected to tip and you won't have air conditioning nor warm water and you will pay double.


----------



## TomH (Sep 23, 2016)

Cindy is the passenger every driver will hate. She gets a cheap ride and then expects limo service. One stars are mean.


----------



## Nature_BOY (May 3, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I'm someone who gives out one stars quite freely, and it angered me there was not a negative 10,000 stars as an option.


did you ever tip your uber driver, or just give stars when you are happy with your ride?


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

I will take this one step further, cindy is saduber, both from same city. Is he trying to up the trolling?


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I did not do a good job describing what happened.
> I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


We "freely" give you one star for your attitude and ability as a story teller


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

Cklw said:


> I will take this one step further, cindy is saduber, both from same city. Is he trying to up the trolling?


I wondered the same thing, but unlike SU, if Cindy is a troll, she's not a very interesting one. Her entire posting is boring drivel about a guy that wasn't a great driver. Probably deserved 3 stars, but that's coming from me an Uber Driver. Definitely didn't deserve writing a boring thread about it.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

Einhorn is Finkel.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I wondered the same thing, but unlike SU, if Cindy is a troll, she's not a very interesting one. Her entire posting is boring drivel about a guy that wasn't a great driver. Probably deserved 3 stars, but that's coming from me an Uber Driver. Definitely didn't deserve writing a boring thread about it.


Multiple personality disorder perhaps?



Uberingdude said:


> I wondered the same thing, but unlike SU, if Cindy is a troll, she's not a very interesting one. Her entire posting is boring drivel about a guy that wasn't a great driver. Probably deserved 3 stars, but that's coming from me an Uber Driver. Definitely didn't deserve writing a boring thread about it.


Also, if you look at SU's original post, he mentioned he was just divorced and that his first pax complained about his smell. So there's a good chance this is our funny troll adding another element to the whole fake story. A+ for creativity and effort.

And finally, isn't it a bit odd that ALL of SU's and Cindy's posts make it to the Top10 list, while dozens of other posts don't? Unless I am misunderstanding how posts make it to that list, I find it just a tad bit odd that all of her/his posts get there right away. Our troll must have administrative ability on this site to get highlighted?


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Uberingdude said:


> I wondered the same thing, but unlike SU, if Cindy is a troll, she's not a very interesting one. Her entire posting is boring drivel about a guy that wasn't a great driver. Probably deserved 3 stars, but that's coming from me an Uber Driver. Definitely didn't deserve writing a boring thread about it.


Note to self: No Cindy's for 30 days!



Cklw said:


> Sounds like saduber? Get your care package?


I see a coded care package of Midol coming her way, with a package of English Tea.


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I did not do a good job describing what happened.
> I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


I can't wait to see what you think a 5 star rating entails. Foot rubs and chocolates?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ddelro219 said:


> also remember it might not be the driver. it might be the previous pax with the BO or the alcohol, or weed just lingering. I air out my car after every ride just for that purpose.





lilCindy said:


> Either way, he deserved the one star. He sure did not air it out.


Even airing out or using de-stinkifier spray does not always help. I hate the customers who throw out a cigaret just as you pull up to the address, board the car and drag the smell of the cigaret with them. Smoke and tobacco do not bother me, but it seems to bother other people. Most of the fuss is because it is fashionable to be anti-smoking, but there are some people who really do not like the smell of tobacco.

Before the era of stacked pings, I had a customer who threw out the cigaret just before he boarded. Of course, he dragged in the smell. I got him to his destination, closed out the trip and before I could spray the de-stinkifier, in comes a ping. It is two doors down the street. I spray the de-stinkifier, pull up to the address and OF COURSE, the passenger has her toes on the kerb, thus, the de-stinkifier has not yet had time to take full effect. Of course, subsequently she sends an e-Mail to Uber that my car smelled like smoke and deodorising spray.

Uber thought that I was smoking in the car. I managed to convince them that I did not smoke in the car and had not smoked anything anywhere since 1998. In 1998, there was no such thing as Uber.

You simply can not win; damned if you do, damned if you do not. The Germans call it _*zugswang*_.



lilCindy said:


> You weren't there, so you wouldn't know how he was. To put it into one word, the guy was CREEPY.


When I was a cab company official, I heard many like this from female customers. They simply felt uncomfortable. I had to tell more than one driver to be extra careful. Women take cabs home, especially at night, because they are uncomfortable on the subway or bus. We want that to continue. We do not want to drive them to other modes of transportation. There is some substance to Original Poster's lament. In the end, it IS the customer who determines if she is comfortable, or otherwise. I do not care how dead wrong or right a customer might be, a merchant NEVER wins an argument with one, even if the merchant is dead right.



lilCindy said:


> I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


I await with baited breath. My only reservation about your Original Post springs from your own admission that you are more than a little free with the
one-stars.



RynoHawk said:


> Just to clarify on what I said about the water not helping; It's not that the water being lukewarm itself is an issue. once you've lost the rider *(*with the creepy conversation*)*, there's really no recovery, The locked doors so he can open the door just multiplies the creepy factor.


 (parentheses added)

Once you have lost the customer due to anything, there is no recovery. I omitted it, but your advice on keeping one's trap shut and finishing the trip is sound. Just shut up, run the trip, get the customer out of the car, send a CYA e-Mail to Uber, if the situation warrants, then move on.

On the locked doors: some cars are designed so that once you open a door, when you put the car in gear and move no more than two meters, the doors lock automatically. A number of years back, I picked up a lady. She got in, closed the door, gave her address. I repeated it back to her, put the car in gear, moved forward, the doors locked automatically as they were designed to do. She put up a major fuss about MY locking the doors and she was not going to run out on me and implied that I was racist and blah, blahbitty, blah.

At that point, I unlocked the doors myself, said to her n"Mademoiselle, please observe that I have unlocked the doors. If you would be so kind as to indulge me, I am going to stop the car, open my door, close it, then resume the trip. Please do note that once the car is moving, both of my hands will be on the wheel, as they were once we started moving after you boarded my cab." I did that, put both hands on the wheel, called that to her attention, then started. The doors locked themselves. She acknowledged as much. Still, I kept my trap shut and delivered her to her address. The fare was eight dollars and change, she gave me a twenty, I handed back all of her change, silver included. She actually handed me back a dollar as a tip. I thanked her and bid her have a nice day.



TNCMinWage said:


> So your driver smelled as bad as many of the taxi drivers out there, but you saved 65% over a taxi and still got better service (ie, you didn't have to speak with some *hole dispatcher and probably got a much quicker ride) - that's not good enough for you, you entitled snob? And you said you didn't leave a tip, "of course".
> 
> the aforementioned benefits of using a TNC service.


"Snob"? I detect some TNC snobbery in the quoted post. Profile and stereotype much? Your stereotypes are hopelessly out of date, especially in this market. In fact, the "smelly, dirty, stinky, broken down" cabs here were operated mostly by illegal drivers. The illegals now are mostly driving for TNCs. If what my customers tell me is at all instructive or informative, those guys have taken their bad habits with them to the TNCs.

Maybe where you are there are those "benefits" of a TNC service, but they _*ain't*_ necessarily here.



rickasmith98 said:


> Perhaps you should take a taxi the next time. You will be expected to tip and you won't have air conditioning nor warm water and you will pay double.


Perhaps they pay double, there, but here, when the surge hits 1,6-1,8, it is about the same as a cab. Here, the drivers are required to use air conditioning upon passenger demand between 15 May and 15 October. The fine is quite nasty for failure to comply and if the customer complains, the DFHV will do something.

On a side note, do be aware that cab fares are what they are for a reason.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I did not do a good job describing what happened.
> I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


Oh, please do. We're simply gagging to hear more.


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I'm someone who gives out one stars quite freely


**** you then
Get a life (why are you here to complain about some individual you encountered in yr life. Didn't that end when you left the car. there's a lot of chauvinist dudes out there. I'm sorry, but it's true. There's maybe less now than there's ever been, so that's nice cuz they're an embarrassment to the rest of us. But you sound like a ****)
Nobody cares about this _one_ guy who happened to drive you somewhere _one_ day lilgirl. Just cuz this guy is creepy doesn't mean lots of other people who are working for a living deserved to have princesses trying to rate them out of a job. Maybe if u weren't handing out so many 1 stars, then you could give this guy 1 star and not need to give him negative 10000 stars, cuz the 1 star might mean something.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Before the era of stacked pings, I had a customer who threw out the cigaret just before he boarded. Of course, he dragged in the smell. I got him to his destination, closed out the trip and before I could spray the de-stinkifier, in comes a ping. It is two doors down the street. I spray the de-stinkifier, pull up to the address and OF COURSE, the passenger has her toes on the kerb, thus, the de-stinkifier has not yet had time to take full effect. Of course, subsequently she sends an e-Mail to Uber that my car smelled like smoke and deodorising spray.


I just apologize and tell them what happened as soon as they get in. It' hasn't been often anyways, but it seems to work. It's even happened on Pool and the offender is still in the car, but I still say something cuz it's rude so I don't care if it makes the offender uncomfortable. I say it all nicely and matter of fact "sorry, I don't smoke in here, but this guy was smoking when he got in the car".


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

1 starring to the uber driver with bad BO and being overly nice is pretty harsh. Not only that but you wrote a bad feedback.

I'm guessing your rating is quite low.

Glad you are not in Canada


----------



## Mazda 6 ITouring (Mar 6, 2017)

"I give out 1 * quite freely" 

Bi-atch is a power trippin jackass that probably doesn't get a lot of 2nd dates


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

PepeLePiu said:


> We should keep a clean car at all times, that includes us as drivers. - 1 Star
> We should keep our life's stories (both rider and driver) away from each other. -1 Star
> Him trying to get overly personal is a big no-no in my book. -2 Stars
> 
> ...


Thank you Pepe! Finally somebody gets it. I totally agree with your add star in subtract star system. However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Just take couple of more rides. I am sure no Uber drivers would want to touch you. Maybe setup a lyft account for future when the glitz and glamour of Uber fades away.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Thank you Pepe! Finally somebody gets it. I totally agree with your add star in subtract star system. However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


Taking a star off means something went wrong. That's why drivers are deactivated (read FIRED) if they fall below 4.6 stars.

That's like saying a person who shows up for work and does what he is supposed to do should be fired, unless he does something totally unexpected like gives his boss a free box of donuts every week or goes out and buys new staplers for the office out of his own pocket without being asked to.

The way the star rating system works is more like this:

5 stars = Ride met expectations.
4 stars = Ride didn't quite measure up to expectation.
3 stars = Ride had a major problem.
2 stars = Ride was really bad, but could have been worse.
1 star = Ride couldn't have been worse.

If Uber was a work place...

4 stars is like clocking in late to work. Do it enough and you get fired but you can do it a lot without getting fired right away.

3 stars or less is like being written up because you didn't do a task right. You can't do that too many times, but you have a few strikes before you are out.

Basically, it's all a demerit. It is just a matter of how severe and how many times you can do it without being fired.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Thank you Pepe! Finally somebody gets it. I totally agree with your add star in subtract star system. However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


Haven't you anything better to do with your precious time than troll this forum. One day, and who knows, maybe soon, you'll lie on your deathbed, and I guarantee you won't say "if only I had spent more time inventing stories to annoy people on UP.net"
You're clearly a fake, but are you a regular member using an alternate ID to irritate, or yet another Uber Social Media ID playing games, or just some other strange internet life form slithering out into the light to play.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

UberAnt39 said:


> Haven't you anything better to do with your precious time than troll this forum. One day, and who knows, maybe soon, you'll lie on your deathbed, and I guarantee you won't say "if only I had spent more time inventing stories to annoy people on UP.net"
> You're clearly a fake, but are you a regular member using an alternate ID to irritate, or yet another Uber Social Media ID playing games, or just some other strange internet life form slithering out into the light to play.


Saduber and cindy are the same, or they are each others ex's


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

Cklw said:


> Saduber and cindy are the same, or they are each others ex's


Dang, I was hoping for some fresh baked cookies.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

[QUOTE="UberAnt39, ]Haven't you anything better to do with your precious time than troll this forum. One day, and who knows, maybe soon, you'll lie on your deathbed, and I guarantee you won't say "if only I had spent more time inventing stories to annoy people on 
You're clearly a fake, but are you a regular member using an alternate ID to irritate, or yet another Uber Social Media ID playing games, or just some other strange internet life form slithering out into the light to play.[/QUOTE]

So a post talking about a bad Driving Experience annoys people here? If you read the comments on here you will see that probably 25% of the people here totally agree with everything I said. I was simply trying to describe what I considered to be the worst Uber driver of my life and I did not successfully capture how he was. Everyone here seems to take offense as if they are secretly wondering if it is themselves.


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> [QUOTE="UberAnt39, ]Haven't you anything better to do with your precious time than troll this forum. One day, and who knows, maybe soon, you'll lie on your deathbed, and I guarantee you won't say "if only I had spent more time inventing stories to annoy people on
> You're clearly a fake, but are you a regular member using an alternate ID to irritate, or yet another Uber Social Media ID playing games, or just some other strange internet life form slithering out into the light to play.


So a post talking about a bad Driving Experience annoys people here? If you read the comments on here you will see that probably 25% of the people here totally agree with everything I said. I was simply trying to describe what I considered to be the worst Uber driver of my life and I did not successfully capture how he was. Everyone here seems to take offense as if they are secretly wondering if it is themselves.[/QUOTE]

Yup, Uber Social Media ID playing games. No doubt about it.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


this is a ripper,love itwhen riders tell of their experiences,good one,love it



Trafficat said:


> Thanks for the feedback Cindy.
> 
> The guy did seem a little weird like he was trying to be flirty. Totally inappropriate questions on your boyfriend.
> 
> ...


I love it,!!


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I'm someone who gives out one stars quite freely


So do I. And I hope to have you as a passenger soon in order to award you one. A single one.

You're welcome.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Thank you Pepe! Finally somebody gets it. I totally agree with your add star in subtract star system. However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


Cindy it didn't take too long to figure out you were a fake - you get 3 stars for average posting and not "showing up" for work - and you definitely don't get a tip. You and your alter ego SadUber will have to get more creative next time to get 5 stars. The only question I have, is what town do you emanate from where the intelligence level is so low?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Interesting how many people here get so angry about passenger giving less than 5 stars sometimes for horrible rides yet are constantly bragging about systematically giving out low scores to us.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-friend-says-give-non-tippers-a-3-4-instead-of-a-1.159842/


----------



## 5070bolo (Jul 3, 2015)

Lil cindy the type:

-That will complain about everything
-Thinks she is Goddess
-one star u if you dont talk to her
-Backseat driver but doesnt even drive herself
-Thinks she is smarter than GPS
-Request An UberPool and tell u not to Accept next rider
-Requests pool and asked to get dropped off first
-Onestar you if Your AC is not at the perfect Temperature
-thinks every kind polite driver is hitting on her
- Is a 4 but thinks she is a 9
-Hops out of car without saying thank you while still talkking on the phone
-Messes up pickup location then call u and ask "where u at?!"... 
-late to the Airport and rushes you to drive faster

Its people like u that always think you are some type of god and treat drivers as if we werent human beings.. We doing your ass a favor...


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Thank you Pepe! Finally somebody gets it. I totally agree with your add star in subtract star system. However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


You probably aren't aware that drivers are deactivated if they go below 4.6 average.

Where do you work? I'd like the opportunity to provide some feedback on your performance.


----------



## Reversoul (Feb 8, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


You say you have been lurking this site for a long time which I find ridiculous considering you're not even a driver. Sounds like you may indeed need a boyfriend or something better to do with your free time.

And this guy totally did NOT deserve a 1 star rating. Maybe 3 stars at worst. According to you his crime was being extra talkative, offered you free water, and opened the door for you.

And realize this guy is going out of his way to please you because he is getting paid less than minimum wage. Not because you are special or irresistible to men...he is working you for a tip. Much like bartenders, waiters, strippers, etc LOL.

Now that I've brought you back down to earth, I can admit you have a legitimate grievance concerning the BO. It is undoubtedly offensive and I pick up a ton of riders that smell like a mix of manure and Courtney Love's hamper.

Try to understand, you're getting a personal ride to your destination for embarrassingly cheap. Sounds like you're a hard person to please and you have high expectations for a driver that's literally getting paid pennies to chauffeur you around town.

Maybe if you want to avoid creepy guys that smell like possums, order a limo service. Limo drivers are typically well dressed, professional, experienced, and cater to self entitled people.

One thing more, you aren't going to get much sympathy on this site when you admit you don't tip LOL.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Reversoul said:


> You say you have been lurking this site for a long time which I find ridiculous considering you're not even a driver. Sounds like you may indeed need a boyfriend or something better to do with your free time.
> 
> And this guy totally did NOT deserve a 1 star rating. Maybe 3 stars at worst. According to you his crime was being extra talkative, offered you free water, and opened the door for you.
> 
> ...


Where did I say I never tip?


----------



## TurnUpT (Oct 22, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


He was probably just new.

I hope all your drivers return the 1* favor and 1* you butt right back.

Smh. Don't tip and you're so proud to dish out 1*s 

Garbage!


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

TurnUpT said:


> He was probably just new.
> 
> I hope all your drivers return the 1* favor and 1* you butt right back.
> 
> ...


Where did I mention tipping amywhere?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I have to open and close my doors for all but the most determined female pax because they are manual sliding doors, and not the most smooth. I am pretty sure I have gotten down rated when a door wasn't pushed open until it clicked, then slid back on a pax while s/he entered the car.

Yes the other stuff the guy did was a little creepy...assuming the story is legit. I don't think I have done anything that could be interpreted as creepy, but I have stuck my foot in my mouth and gotten down rated for it...but not a 1*! That's a little extreme.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Interesting how many people here get so angry about passenger giving less than 5 stars sometimes for horrible rides yet are constantly bragging about systematically giving out low scores to us.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-friend-says-give-non-tippers-a-3-4-instead-of-a-1.159842/


So a handful of drivers rate passengers unfairly. That doesn't mean that you should retribute against all other drivers.



lilCindy said:


> Where did I say I never tip?


Well, since you never give anyone 5 stars why would you tip? Not giving 5 stars is the same as voting to have the driver fired based on continued operation at that performance level. If you had the same driver all the time and you were his only passenger, you giving him a 3 star or even a 4 star rating each time would lead to his driver account being deactivated.

Isn't a tip something you give someone for good service? If someone is giving you good enough service that you actually decide to give them a gift because there service was so good, why would you vote to fire them?

Earlier you indicated that 3 stars is your standard rating. That leads me to believe that non-tipping is your standard procedure, since almost no driver can even measure up to your expectations, let alone exceed them. Unless I just cannot understand your psychology.

Tipping in my opinion is like giving a 6 star rating.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

UberAnt39 said:


> Dang, I was hoping for some fresh baked cookies.


But do you really want those cookies.

Saduber/cindy you fail at trolling, time to raise the white flag


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> So a handful of drivers rate passengers unfairly. That doesn't mean that you should retribute against all other drivers.
> 
> Well, since you never give anyone 5 stars why would you tip? Not giving 5 stars is the same as voting to have the driver fired based on continued operation at that performance level. If you had the same driver all the time and you were his only passenger, you giving him a 3 star or even a 4 star rating each time would lead to his driver account being deactivated.
> 
> ...


I also never said that I never give 5 stars. In fact I said that I've given them many times before if you read what I said.

I even said I would write a thread about a 5 star driver, and nobody wanted to hear it. Seems everyone wants high scores but nobody wants feedback from those who actually give it.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Interesting how many people here get so angry about passenger giving less than 5 stars sometimes for horrible rides yet are constantly bragging about systematically giving out low scores to us.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-friend-says-give-non-tippers-a-3-4-instead-of-a-1.159842/


Well I still think you are SadUber and a troll, and you seem to be spending a lot of time researching these forums for just a random pax, but I'm sure you do take TNC's. Its annoying about you rating drivers low because of the following:

1) You save 65-70% on a taxi
2) You get better service than a taxi
3) Driver pay for the time and distance to come pick you up, often >10 minutes and 7 miles long to get you on our dime (do you even spend an ounce of time thinking about that?)

And what do drivers get in return? Most destroy the value of their car while making minimum wage/slightly more than minimum wage. But yet most entitled pax don't appreciate the hell of a deal they get (read: exploitation), and yet you still give out one stars for trivial crap. How much MORE do you want to exploit people?

Yes I'm glad drivers rate pax low for the crap they have to take and the low earnings they make. We can then focus on taking pax that appreciate what they are getting, and actually deserve a ride in our car. You deserve to walk, ride your bike, take a bus, or take a cab.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I also never said that I never give 5 stars. In fact I said that I've given them many times before if you read what I said.
> 
> I even said I would write a thread about a 5 star driver, and nobody wanted to hear it. Seems everyone wants high scores but nobody wants feedback from those who actually give it.


I don't need a thread about a five star driver because I am one. How bout dah?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I also never said that I never give 5 stars. In fact I said that I've given them many times before if you read what I said.
> 
> I even said I would write a thread about a 5 star driver, and nobody wanted to hear it. Seems everyone wants high scores but nobody wants feedback from those who actually give it.


I personally would be interested to know what it takes to get a 5 star from you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Where did I mention tipping amywhere?





lilCindy said:


> It was like he was trying too hard to get a tip. *I never gave him one of course.*


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Strange Fruit said:


> I just apologize and tell them what happened as soon as they get in. It' hasn't been often anyways, but it seems to workdon't smoke in here, but this .


I tried that. It did not work. It has worked other times, but the time that I cited, it did not work.



lilCindy said:


> However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


The problem with that is that Uber considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. At the rates that you are paying, you have no business expecting anything other than a safe ride in a clean vehicle from your pick up point to your drop off address. If you want scrape, bow and kowtow, summon a limousine and pay limousine rates.

Do not fault the driver for things beyond his control such as when the GPS fails. Most of these drivers are part time and often know very little about the places where they are driving. If you want a driver who knows where he is going and does not need a GPS, they have taxicabs for that.

If you are going to pay rates that are little more than the bus, you have no business expecting limousine service. This is America. If you want something, pay for it. If you want an eighty dollar ride, pay for it and get what you expect for an eighty dollar ride. If you are willing only to pay twenty-five dollars, take that ride. If you are paying only sixteen, do not expect an eighty dollar ride.

I hope that I never get you as a passenger, be it on Uber Taxi or UberX, if you come to the Capital of Your Nation. (You do not have Uber Taxi in Minneapolis or anywhere in Minnesota, for that matter). You expect far too much for the far too little that you are willing to pay. You are precisely the type of passenger that causes drivers to ask Uber to trash its star ratings system.



5070bolo said:


> -Thinks she is smarter than GPS


I _*ain't no "she"*_, but *I *_*am*_ smarter than the GPS. In fact, many Uber users here complain about GPS-hugging UberX drivers, which is why they choose Uber Taxi. I tell them that they should not be surprised, as the average UberX driver does not spend that many hours behind the wheel and has not been out there for years, as have most cab and limousine drivers.



lilCindy said:


> I even said I would write a thread about a 5 star driver, and *nobody wanted to hear it*.
> 
> Seems everyone wants high scores but nobody wants feedback from those who actually give it.


 (emphasis mine)

While my "baited breath" comment did have tinge of sarcasm, I do want to "hear" it. In all honesty, mademoiselle, what precisely constitutes a five star ride, according to lilCindy? Now, I have stated it for the second time, but this time minus the sarcasm.

You have not been here long enough to read my numerous posts. More than once I have stated that I wish that there were more passengers who posted here, as it would help me to provide better service to them, both on UberX and Uber Taxi (and even, possibly, to my street hails, on the days that I drive Uber Taxi--I drive both UberX and Uber Taxi), among other things.

If you come here, though, and expect that you will not find some hostility, you are going to be disappointed. Try to plow through it and do let us know what you are thinking. Further, do expect some criticism on certain things about which you and the drivers may be at odds.

As an example, when I stated that I hope that I never get you as a passenger if you come here. That is not hostile, it is a statement of fact. What gives rise to such a statement and hope is your statement that you start out a driver at three stars. This suggests that you are far too demanding a customer. Again, I mean you no hostility in making such a statement. I make it based on the information that you have provided.



Trafficat said:


> I personally would be interested to know what it takes to get a 5 star from you.


Second.

It has been moved and seconded. Discussion?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

This individual bad driver. I never said about all.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

The driver may not have had BO, it might have been the last rider. Had plenty of riders in my car with strong nouxis smells. Sometimes cigarettes or pot or alcoholic stench. So it goes both ways honey. Or having the loud annoying drunk or the 2.5 hour ride for 30 bucks.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I _*ain't no "she"*_, but *I *_*am*_ smarter than the GPS. In fact, many Uber users here complain about GPS-hugging UberX drivers, which is why they choose Uber Taxi. I tell them that they should not be surprised, as the average UberX driver does not spend that many hours behind the wheel and has not been out there for years, as have most cab and limousine drivers.


Yet another area where you have to read minds to get decent ratings on Uber/Lyft.

One the one hand you have passengers who complain about your routes when you are following GPS. How many times have I heard a passenger say something like... "This route sucks, would you follow GPS off a cliff?".

And on the other hand, you have the passengers who have their phones up with GPS on and condemn you for making any turn other than what the GPS states and accusing you of trying to scam them, despite the upfront fee. And then there is the fact that the fact that the passenger might be looking at Waze while you are looking at Google Maps... another utterance which I am not unfamiliar with... "Hey, you missed that turn! I can't believe I'm getting charged extra for this... you can't even follow GPS."


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> , "Hey, you missed that turn! I can't believe I'm getting charged extra for this... you can't even follow GPS"


The funny thing about the Waze users is that most of them announce that they are going to use Waze when they get into the cab or UberX car. I tell them that it is fine, but they are not to start yakking on their telephone, they must tell me where they want me to turn. For those who do not announce it, the overwhelming majority of them have it turned up loud enough that I can hear it, so I will ask them if they want me to follow it. If they do, I tell them that they must let me know what to do.

It is funny to see their reaction when they tell me something like "The GPS say to use ____________Avenue" and I reply "The GPS does not know that there is a perpetual construction project there that takes away three lanes of the four that are supposed to be there."

The thing that I do hate is when a customer complains about a route after you are firmly committed to it. If the customer wants me to take a particular route, he needs to let me know before I move a wheel.


----------



## Fowlpants (Jun 26, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


He was new. He tried.

People like you and your "power" to 1* terrify him, so hes sweating and babbling and doing silly things like water and opening doors
...

Feel free to attempt to fire all the newbies with your complaints (thats what those do)

....youll be left with old guard, who won't take you under 3.5x surge, will kick you out of the car for the mildest expression of dissatisfaction, ....and will STILL charge you more for your trip to the closest kickout curb, cuz 3.5x

Oh and yeah they WILL press complete trip there and lodge a preemptive complaint, so your 1* wont stick.

And, possibly, might get YOUR account suspended. Or charge you a damage fee for last few months general wear and tear on their car --- and your account WILL get blacklisted by phone number, IMEI, card, etc if you dispute the charge.

Lol.

Remember, dearie --- only noobs fear or try to impress you.

OG just resent you and savor the tiniest excuse to mess with you. And that's something they're ALL really good at.


----------



## Jinxstone (Feb 19, 2016)

Too bad we can't get this thread retitled "Worst Uber Rider Ever."


----------



## Fowlpants (Jun 26, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I did not do a good job describing what happened.
> I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


5*
You got there intact
No misdemeanors or higher were committed
No tickets received by driver for more minor infractions
You didnt sit on something nasty from previous paxhole


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

I had this lady one night, picked her up in downtown L.A. She was quite drunk...not the happy drunk...more the out of it drunk. Anyway, she soiled her self and my backseat when I was taking her home. OP, this is bad behavior you should not do as a rider.

See how that feels? We know what is good and bad driver behavior. As you know what is good rider behavior.


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


I was in a cab in NY years before Uber and it was raining and hard as hell to get a cab. I finally hailed one and got in and this guy stunk so bad that I asked him if he had a dead body in the trunk. He was pissed and so was I. He asked me if I wanted to get out. I really did but thought about that cold rain so I put up with Stinky. Ugh



lilCindy said:


> I did not do a good job describing what happened.
> I have given 5 stars multiple times also. I will describe a 5 star ride later so you know the difference.


Too cold up there as I moved!! Come on down to Florida and hit the beach with sand under your feet, look at some palm trees, have a few drinks with umbrellas in them and have some clean cool Drivers show you around so you can have a vacay and chill out LilCindy Girl!!! It's fun here as you should know!


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> I had this lady one night, picked her up in downtown L.A. She was quite drunk...not the happy drunk...more the out of it drunk. Anyway, she soiled her self and my backseat when I was taking her home. OP, this is bad behavior you should not do as a rider.
> 
> See how that feels? We know what is good and bad driver behavior. As you know what is good rider behavior.


If this woman were driving Uber last night the people on this board would be screaming at you for not giving her five stars.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> If this woman were driving Uber last night the people on this board would be screaming at you for not giving her five stars.


Okay, let's talk Stars. Here's the deal on those...by the way I have over 4.5k trips and a 4.95 rating.

Uber has set it up so that anything less than 5 Stars means FAIL. Uber deactivates drivers when they fall below a 4.6

So, even a 4 Star means passenger is moving toward driver being deactivated. Not passengers fault, not drivers fault, Uber's fault. The driver you mentioned in your original post sounds a bit like he was new, and not such a great person in general. This happens because there is zero contact with any real people at Uber before they are allowed to drive Uber.

The Rating system works well to weed this out, but in the mean time the passenger has to deal with this type thing. Not good...but also not many of us drivers approach or experience. If that makes sense...?

I feel your post could have been much better received if you simply stated your experience and _asked_ for a response, rather than saying things like, _Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do._


----------



## Flacco (Apr 23, 2016)

UberLaLa said:


> I had this lady one night, picked her up in downtown L.A. She was quite drunk...not the happy drunk...more the out of it drunk. Anyway, she soiled her self and my backseat when I was taking her home. OP, this is bad behavior you should not do as a rider.
> 
> See how that feels? We know what is good and bad driver behavior. As you know what is good rider behavior.





lilCindy said:


> If this woman were driving Uber last night the people on this board would be screaming at you for not giving her five stars.


LilCindy. Are you drunk or just not right in the head?


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

lilCindy leave this forum. you arent welcome


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> Interesting how many people here get so angry about passenger giving less than 5 stars sometimes for horrible rides yet are constantly bragging about systematically giving out low scores to us.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-friend-says-give-non-tippers-a-3-4-instead-of-a-1.159842/


You can't possibly think they are on par. Drivers can be deactivated, no penalty to riders.



lilCindy said:


> Where did I mention tipping amywhere?


You mentioned it twice in your OP.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Jagent said:


> Noticed you're from Minneapolis. Did the driver offer you a gift bag by any chance? a brown paper sack care package?


Sack and care package are two words I never want to see in the same sentence again.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Interesting how many people here get so angry about passenger giving less than 5 stars sometimes for horrible rides yet are constantly bragging about systematically giving out low scores to us.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-friend-says-give-non-tippers-a-3-4-instead-of-a-1.159842/


You lose any and all credibility for referencing any thread started by DRider85



lilCindy said:


> However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.





lilCindy said:


> This individual bad driver. I never said about all.


You essentially did by saying you start everyone at a 3. You consider all drivers a bad driver, receiving just a 3 star before you even get in the vehicle, which in Uber speak is "Fire this driver" rating.

That is unacceptable behavior Cindy.

This is how Uber views the rating system for drivers...

5 Stars - I arrived at my destination in a timely manner
4 Stars - Fire this driver tomorrow
3 Stars - Fire this driver today
2 Stars - Fire this driver immediately
1 Star - I'm in the hospital, my wallet is missing and there's an APB out for my driver.

All jokes aside, as long as it was a safe ride and you arrived within a timely manner, all drivers should receive 5 stars.

Since you start at 3, how exactly do YOU see them earning that extra 2 star?

So if a driver arrives in a clean car, takes you on a direct route, then you exit the vehicle at your destination upon arrival. How many stars did that driver receive?


----------



## Sam D (May 15, 2017)

Personally think if the uber driver gets to your destination safely .. and wasn't rude - being a weirdo isn't deserving of a 1 star .....For me youd have to be rude - loud, obnoxious, almost get into an accident - speeding above and beyond - something like that for a 1 ...

a driver gets enough 3 stars .... that driver I would imagine .. is going to get warnings for deactivation .... 3 or 4 is more appropriate for a "werido" - anything lower than a 5 is not good in ubers eyes


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Thank you Pepe! Finally somebody gets it. I totally agree with your add star in subtract star system. However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


You start at three and we have to prove ourself to you.... Starting at 3 you can get people fired for your uppity entitled ways..... I hope uber bans you


----------



## Lorip73 (May 14, 2017)

Ex_Uber_Ant said:


> Enough said!


Exactly. If she had said I rarely or never give 1 star, there would be more credence to the story.


----------



## Lorip73 (May 14, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I tried that. It did not work. It has worked other times, but the time that I cited, it did not work.
> 
> How is Uber Taxi different from Uber X? Just curious. I haven't heard of it before. I'm in San Diego btw.
> 
> ...





Another Uber Driver said:


> I tried that. It did not work. It has worked other times, but the time that I cited, it did not work.
> 
> The problem with that is that Uber considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. At the rates that you are paying, you have no business expecting anything other than a safe ride in a clean vehicle from your pick up point to your drop off address. If you want scrape, bow and kowtow, summon a limousine and pay limousine rates.
> 
> ...


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I tried that. It did not work. It has worked other times, but the time that I cited, it did not work.
> 
> The problem with that is that Uber considers anything less than five stars unacceptable. At the rates that you are paying, you have no business expecting anything other than a safe ride in a clean vehicle from your pick up point to your drop off address. If you want scrape, bow and kowtow, summon a limousine and pay limousine rates.
> 
> ...


You wanted advice what constitutes a five star rating? Here you go: https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> You lose any and all credibility for referencing any thread started by DRider85


That's because they're both Uber Social Media IDs, trolling the board, most likely the same person. Their job is to "persuade, disrupt and influence" driver behavior using made up stories with a lesson embedded in them.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My first impressions...

"I never gave him one of course"...
So you don't know how to treat your service ppl...sad...

You're overly sensitive about your personal space...understandable...

You dont like warm free water...

You REALLY resent any focus not being on you...

You think you own any time, space, and interaction you are a part of....

You could care less about anybody's personal predicament...

You REALLY don't like a man to open your door for you...

You abhoar a conversation...

You give out one stars a LOT....

Dont mean to be so harsh...but

You are probably 22 or so...

an entitled millenial...

With self destructive leanings...

I pray I NEVER get you in my car...

The back seat will rapidly fill with poo...

I am SURE you earned a 1 star...

In spite of the fact that he was smitten...

You are welcome to post tho...

Rakos

And now back to FUN and frolic...8)


----------



## Ex_Uber_Ant (May 31, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> However I typically start at three stars rather than five.


Again, Enough Said!



lilCindy said:


> This individual bad driver. I never said about all.


But you do start every ride with the intent of giving the driver 3 stars which in the eye of Fuber is considered to be a "bad driver" and a candidate for deactivation. Right?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/everyone-gets-a-1-star-unless-tip.59189/page-2
here's another thread where all Uber Drivers are bragging they give 1 stars to all passengers.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-not-giving-any-more-1-ratings-to-short-trips-without-tips.159314/

https://uberpeople.net/threads/no-tip-what-rating-should-pax-get.88005/

You guys have threads all over the place bragging about giving riders one stars. Who's going to give you all five stars in return no matter what?
It ain't me!


----------



## Strange Fruit (Aug 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> You wanted advice what constitutes a five star rating? Here you go: https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/


Do you go to McDonalds and tell them they need to make their food more quality? Or do you just expect greasy crap cuz it's cheap? I started over 3 years ago. I cared more about pleasing Uber's customers back then. Now they pay me less than half what they did then. I was sure to lower my standards. Enjoy yr cheap service. I don't even use Uber cuz I've seen the mentality on this forum and witnessed the other drivers who share the SF streets with me. I don't really want a lot of these people driving me anywhere.


lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/everyone-gets-a-1-star-unless-tip.59189/page-2
> here's another thread where all Uber Drivers are bragging they give 1 stars to all passengers.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-not-giving-any-more-1-ratings-to-short-trips-without-tips.159314/
> ...


And yr rating doesn't matter. OUrs does. We need 4.6 to keep driving. Your OP driver was a chauvinist db with his "yr bf asllow you out at night" comment, but otherwise he may be a person who needs a job. Those drivers that brag about 1 starring are bitter at being lured with false promises and finding out they get treated like second class citizens and have their pay cut every month this year. I don't condone it, but rider ratings don't matter so who cares. And most drivers aren't doing that cuz in my 3 years nearly all riders have 4.2 and up, so they are obviously getting all 4s or 5s, but we need to have almost all 5s or we lose our job. And imagine if yr kinda autistic and it's super challenging to be personable when ur concentrating on driving. And yr long term gf just went off the deepend with severe mental problems and u don't know how to go on, but you have to work to pay rent and stuff, but smiling isn't even feasible. And riders start rating you lower every day cuz you can't smile. And so you watch yr steady long term 4.82 go down suddenly to 4.7 and you wonder if it'll dip further. but yr car is clean and you don't crash or even come close. You're just doing what you'd been doing except smiling less, but they rate you anyways for it cuz many riders are just not-kind people and they take me not-smiling personally instead of saying "wow, that guy looks really unhappy, I hope it goes better for him". Imagine that happening to you. Or when you won't take people out of town cuz you make way less money that day if you do. So they slam yr doors and say "I'm gonna get you fired". That hurts yr feelings, even if the tough guys here say it doesn't. It's not our fault Uber won't compensate more reasonably and expect someone to drive someone else for practically no profit (3 years ago it was much more worthwhile to drive people as long as it wasn't a time of day where getting back to the city was blocked by traffic). You might start retaliating with petty rating, which I don't, cuz I'm not petty. But I have a way higher IQ than most people, so maybe it is just easier for me to see it as petty so I don't do it, but I definitely _understand_ where they're coming from even if I think they're being dumb. We also get sick of these stupid badges and stars. If tips were coming in, we'd probably all be nicer.

So why are _you_ so bitter that you "give 1 stars quite freely" as you said in the OP? If you want better service, from a chauffeur, pay for it. Or use Uber and stop being proud of 1 starring people cuz ur saying you want them fired. Grown ups often realize when they pay a budget price for things, that they lower their expectations, so when things aren't perfect, they say "oh well, I got a great deal". And yeah, getting yr own personal ride in a vehicle is an expensive service. The human being driving needs to make enough money in their time to support them self like a grown up, annnnddd they need to maintain a vehicle which is expensive. That's why taxis cost so much more than the bus which is a subsidized cost, shared by the other riders among the entire bus system and from the municipalities coffers to serve the public with public transport. To be able to have a car show up and drive you privately isn't cheap. Uber's system is only possible cuz our economy is tanking and for the last couple decades much of the gains in productivity haven't gone to anyone but the top who are needing less and less humans to do their work for them. And Uber actually lied to people in getting them to sign up and agree to leases to get cars and then they end up kind of stuck. Not everyone grows up with options and nice family to guide them with nice family friends as influences, so not everyone gets to be a princess.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> Do you go to McDonalds and tell them they need to make their food more quality? Or do you just expect greasy crap cuz it's cheap? I started over 3 years ago. I cared more about pleasing Uber's customers back then. Now they pay me less than half what they did then. I was sure to lower my standards. Enjoy yr cheap service. I don't even use Uber cuz I've seen the mentality on this forum and witnessed the other drivers who share the SF streets with me. I don't really want a lot of these people driving me anywhere.
> 
> And yr rating doesn't matter. OUrs does. We need 4.6 to keep driving. Your OP driver was a chauvinist db with his "yr bf asllow you out at night" comment, but otherwise he may be a person who needs a job. Those drivers that brag about 1 starring are bitter at being lured with false promises and finding out they get treated like second class citizens and have their pay cut every month this year. I don't condone it, but rider ratings don't matter so who cares. And most drivers aren't doing that cuz in my 3 years nearly all riders have 4.2 and up, so they are obviously getting all 4s or 5s, but we need to have almost all 5s or we lose our job. And imagine if yr kinda autistic and it's super challenging to be personable when ur concentrating on driving. And yr long term gf just went off the deepend with severe mental problems and u don't know how to go on, but you have to work to pay rent and stuff, but smiling isn't even feasible. And riders start rating you lower every day cuz you can't smile. And so you watch yr steady long term 4.82 go down suddenly to 4.7 and you wonder if it'll dip further. but yr car is clean and you don't crash or even come close. You're just doing what you'd been doing except smiling less, but they rate you anyways for it cuz many riders are just not-kind people and they take me not-smiling personally instead of saying "wow, that guy looks really unhappy, I hope it goes better for him". Imagine that happening to you. Or when you won't take people out of town cuz you make way less money that day if you do. So they slam yr doors and say "I'm gonna get you fired". That hurts yr feelings, even if the tough guys here say it doesn't. It's not our fault Uber won't compensate more reasonably and expect someone to drive someone else for practically no profit (3 years ago it was much more worthwhile to drive people as long as it wasn't a time of day where getting back to the city was blocked by traffic). You might start retaliating with petty rating, which I don't, cuz I'm not petty. But I have a way higher IQ than most people, so maybe it is just easier for me to see it as petty so I don't do it, but I definitely _understand_ where they're coming from even if I think they're being dumb. We also get sick of these stupid badges and stars. If tips were coming in, we'd probably all be nicer.
> 
> So why are _you_ so bitter that you "give 1 stars quite freely" as you said in the OP? If you want better service, from a chauffeur, pay for it. Or use Uber and stop being proud of 1 starring people cuz ur saying you want them fired. Grown ups often realize when they pay a budget price for things, that they lower their expectations, so when things aren't perfect, they say "oh well, I got a great deal". And yeah, getting yr own personal ride in a vehicle is an expensive service. The human being driving needs to make enough money in their time to support them self like a grown up, annnnddd they need to maintain a vehicle which is expensive. That's why taxis cost so much more than the bus which is a subsidized cost, shared by the other riders among the entire bus system and from the municipalities coffers to serve the public with public transport. To be able to have a car show up and drive you privately isn't cheap. Uber's system is only possible cuz our economy is tanking and for the last couple decades much of the gains in productivity haven't gone to anyone but the top who are needing less and less humans to do their work for them. And Uber actually lied to people in getting them to sign up and agree to leases to get cars and then they end up kind of stuck. Not everyone grows up with options and nice family to guide them with nice family friends as influences, so not everyone gets to be a princess.


Mr. StrangeFruit. What an interesting name you have. I bet you created the handle thinking nobody here would know the racist connotations associated with it. But I do.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> https://uberpeople.net/threads/everyone-gets-a-1-star-unless-tip.59189/page-2
> here's another thread where all Uber Drivers are bragging they give 1 stars to all passengers.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/im-not-giving-any-more-1-ratings-to-short-trips-without-tips.159314/
> ...


No one said give 5 stars no matter what. What EVERYONE is saying is your standards and expectations are way too high given the cheap prices you are paying and the little money people are receiving to drive you around. And they are telling you that your starting point for rating a driver (3, even 4 stars) is basically you telling Uber you want the driver fired. That's ridiculous. That's not much better than you rating people based on their weight or age or whatever the heck else you used to do. You basically haven't changed over the years and are still entitled. But don't worry, your skin will soon start to sag as you age, and you'll soon look like the troll that you actually are!


----------



## Notch Johnson (Dec 17, 2016)

I have learned something from this thread. I have been putting up with stinky passengers, figure they can't help it. No more. Of course I am not a complete sociopath, I will still give them 4 stars, the lowest rating I have ever given out.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

She was expecting ice cold water











lilCindy said:


> I also never said that I never give 5 stars. In fact I said that I've given them many times before if you read what I said.
> 
> I even said I would write a thread about a 5 star driver, and nobody wanted to hear it. Seems everyone wants high scores but nobody wants feedback from those who actually give it.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Strange Fruit said:


> And yr rating doesn't matter. OUrs does.


Omg! Omg! OMG! What kind of narcissist are you? Of course my rating matters!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Mr. StrangeFruit. What an interesting name you have. I bet you created the handle thinking nobody here would know the racist connotations associated with it. But I do.


I'm curious .. I don't know what race has to do with either the word 'strange' or 'fruit'.
So a black man, an Asian woman would object to being called a fruit? Or strange?

Clue me in, what does the race of a person have to do with "strange" or "fruit"?


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I'm curious .. I don't know what race has to do with either the word 'strange' or 'fruit'.
> So a black man, an Asian woman would object to being called a fruit? Or strange?
> 
> Clue me in, what does the race of a person have to do with "strange" or "fruit"?


I learned in school that In the 1920s racist whites in the American South would lynch hang black people from trees. They called their hanging bodies "strange fruit"

What is Strange Fruit trying to communicate with his choice of a handle?


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I learned in school that In the 1920s racist whites in the American South would lynch hang black people from trees. They called their hanging bodies "strange fruit"
> 
> What is Strange Fruit trying to communicate with his choice of a handle?


Wow, in the 1600s Lil and a female name meant *****, what are you saying with your handle?


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.


We know what not to do. Give rides to a rider like yourself. If you hadnt figured it out , no you aren't welcome here.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

UberwithDan said:


> We know what not to do. Give rides to a rider like yourself. If you hadnt figured it out , no you aren't welcome here.


Is that really you wearing the hat in the photo?


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Is that really you wearing the hat in the photo?


----------



## Jason Jay Jones (Apr 7, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Holy crap. That is unacceptable for a driver to do that to you. I start a conversation, but I get that there are loads of introverts around, so I normally let the rider start the conversation, instead of me saying anything. It's extremely hard for me to not to start a convo, but I have to learn there people that aren't as social as I am.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I'm curious .. I don't know what race has to do with either the word 'strange' or 'fruit'.
> So a black man, an Asian woman would object to being called a fruit? Or strange?
> 
> Clue me in, what does the race of a person have to do with "strange" or "fruit"?


No words.

Sorry, this is way off-topic, but ... really, UberBastid? Really?? Please google "strange fruit." Then take a good long look at the photo that inspired the poem and song. (And then, to know you're not alone in your cluelessness, google "strange fruit pr firm.")


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Thanks Recoup for helping spread the word what the meaning of "strange fruit" is. I wonder what racist comments we'd find posted by this person if we were to review all of his comments.


----------



## uberisti (Mar 17, 2016)

ugh another snowflake millenial that has been a parasite her entire life living off the family. Has probably done NOTHING to better this world yet feels entitled to the best of everything without having to pay for it. Lucky for you that it wasnt my car you got into. I would have shown you the door in a whole different kind of way.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> constantly bragging about systematically giving out low scores to us.


Do understand that many of those passengers deserve that one star. They are demanding, rude, obnoxious and treat the car as if it were their personal Rumpus Room. ,,,,,,,,,,and no, I do not one-star non-tippers. If I did that, I would be one-starring most of my customers.



lilCindy said:


> nobody wants feedback from those who actually give it.


Please do not put me in the "nobody" category". Similarly, do not mistake a critique, response and disagreement for rejection.



TNCMinWage said:


> 2) You get better service than a taxi


Do not be so sure about that.



Lord of ricks said:


> lilCindy leave this forum. you arent welcome


If you do not like her, do not read her posts. I, for one, am glad that she is here, even if I do not want her as a passenger in either the cab or UberX car.



lilCindy said:


> You wanted advice what constitutes a five star rating? Here you go: https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/


I read it and replied. Thank you. Please do not mistake my disagreement with some of your requirements as "not wanting to hear it". Marry, mademoiselle, I look forward to hearing more from you.



lilCindy said:


> What kind of narcissist are you? Of course my rating matters!


Mademoiselle, you have the "narcissist" backwards. At any rate, your rating does not matter to Uber. I understand that it might matter to you for several reasons.



lilCindy said:


> They called their hanging bodies "strange fruit"


The interpretations of that one have evolved over the years, but they do still range from "unpleasant" to "not the best".



lilCindy said:


> Is that really you wearing the hat in the photo?


Most posters here do not use their real photographs in their avatars. If Uber sees them and connects them to the poster, they might de-activate. Uber does state that it can de-activate you for "making disparaging remarks about the company".


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Do understand that many of those passengers deserve that one star. They are demanding, rude, obnoxious and treat the car as if it were their personal Rumpus Room. ,,,,,,,,,,and no, I do not one-star non-tippers. If I did that, I would be one-starring most of my customers.
> 
> Please do not put me in the "nobody" category". Similarly, do not mistake a critique, response and disagreement for rejection.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your comments. Another reasonable Uber Driver. Such a rare thing!


----------



## Nick Young (Sep 20, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I learned in school that In the 1920s racist whites in the American South would lynch hang black people from trees. They called their hanging bodies "strange fruit"
> 
> What is Strange Fruit trying to communicate with his choice of a handle?


StrangeFruit is a song most famously performed by Billy Holiday - you ignorant buffoon!


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Nick Young said:


> StrangeFruit is a song most famously performed by Billy Holiday - you ignorant buffoon!


Wow. I'M the ignorant one? Do you even know the lyrics?

Southern trees bear a strange fruit
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root
Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze
Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees

[Verse 2]
Pastoral scene of the gallant south
The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth
Scent of magnolias, sweet and fresh
Then the sudden smell of burning flesh

[Verse 3]
Here is fruit for the crows to pluck
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck
For the sun to rot, for the trees to drop
Here is a strange and bitter crop


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Wow. I'M the ignorant one? Do you even know the lyrics?
> 
> Southern trees bear a strange fruit
> Blood on the leaves and blood at the root
> ...


While I wholeheartedly disagree with lilCindy on many levels this was a pretty sick burn!


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Thank you Pepe! Finally somebody gets it. I totally agree with your add star in subtract star system. However I typically start at three stars rather than five. I figure somebody has to do more than just showing up at work to get the highest score possible.


Sorry to tell you this lilCindy but you are the one that doesn't get it.

Did you know that only about 35% of the people rates the drivers? If all the riders were forced to rate the driver, like we do our riders we wouldn't even have a problem with the rating system, which in my personal opinion is one of the biggest fails that Uber and Lyft has as a Company, but as drivers we can't move on to the next ride until we tap on the number of stars we think you deserve. If we all rated riders "freely" based on you standards, no rider would be left with a score above 3.
In my case I do most of my driving at night, most of my pax are people that has been drinking and have different levels of intoxication, from the peppy drunks, to the obnoxious, the belligerent, the horny and the complete passed out love-to-vomit in your car crowd. And you don't have to guess that most of our lowest scores comes from, the very same people who we cater to and *needs us the most. *Why is that? Maybe we didn't allowed them to let use our vehicles as an extension of the bar, or we didn't have the right music, or let them smoke, or pile 2 or three extra riders on top of each other, or heaven forbid, we didn't stop at a drive thru during peak hours.
It takes 19 rated 5 trips to overcome *just one *4 star, for a new driver could take up to 80 5 star trips (yes, you heard right) to level out a 1 star rating. Since vast majority of riders don't rate the "acceptable" rides, we are at the mercy of people like you, who thinks that downrating people for whatever reason is a mandatory given right. You don't have to be really smart to realize why 95% of drivers quit within a year or why are we are so jaded and frustrated with our rider's demeanor, who in the shadows of anonymity decides that a 3 or a 4 star is an acceptable score.

I know I will not be able to change your mind but if you was true to you rationale and want to change the culture of ride-sharing, speak out, you have the ability to send a driver a message before your ride ends, let us know what you find unacceptable or the areas where we could improve and have a little consideration for your fellow men. Don't be one more wretched individual whose pettiness is above the empathy for the people that, for whatever reason, needs this gig.

I do not wish you ill, but if your attitude in RL is about the same as your virtual one, you will find yourself one day unable to look in the mirror without having to look away.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Wow. I'M the ignorant one? Do you even know the lyrics?
> 
> Southern trees bear a strange fruit
> Blood on the leaves and blood at the root
> ...


I'll give credit where it's due - nice work calling this racist bastard out. However I'm still waiting for you to price out a TNC vs. a taxi and tell me that you are paying more money for it...


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

PrestonT said:


> You probably aren't aware that drivers are deactivated if they go below 4.6 average.
> 
> Where do you work? I'd like the opportunity to provide some feedback on your performance.


I think she knows that PrestonT , by her own admission 


lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.


.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Mr. StrangeFruit. What an interesting name you have. I bet you created the handle thinking nobody here would know the racist connotations associated with it. But I do.


Another example of your arrogance. You think you are the only one who would get the inference in the name. So sad.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> While I wholeheartedly disagree with lilCindy on many levels this was a pretty sick burn!


Come on people, do some research. The song (poem originally) was written & performed as a PROTEST against slavery and lynchings of African Americans. Frankly, LilCindy calling StrangeFruit a racist is about as stupid as it gets and should get her banned permanently from this board. She's already shown to be a troll of great skill, riling up drivers. Time for her to go.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Come on people, do some research. The song (poem originally) was written & performed as a PROTEST against slavery and lynchings of African Americans. Frankly, LilCindy calling StrangeFruit a racist is about as stupid as it gets and should get her banned permanently from this board. She's already shown to be a troll of great skill, riling up drivers. Time for her to go.


Even if the song is a protest of the term, it confirms that the term was a racist one as the person she was quoting was trying to disprove the notion that it's a racist term by citing that it's was merely a title of a song...


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

brianboru said:


> Another example of your arrogance. You think you are the only one who would get the inference in the name. So sad.


So you knew the inference also and you were comfortable with it? Why was I the only one that called it out?



NorCalPhil said:


> Come on people, do some research. The song (poem originally) was written & performed as a PROTEST against slavery and lynchings of African Americans. Frankly, LilCindy calling StrangeFruit a racist is about as stupid as it gets and should get her banned permanently from this board. She's already shown to be a troll of great skill, riling up drivers. Time for her to go.


Do you really believe Strange Fruit picked that name because he was secretly protesting against the lynching of black people?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Even if the song is a protest of the term, it confirms that the term was a racist one as the person she was quoting was trying to disprove the notion that it's a racist term by citing that it's was merely a title of a song...


There's no such thing as a "racist term." There are people who are racist. Words can not be racist.



lilCindy said:


> Do you really believe Strange Fruit picked that name because he was secretly protesting against the lynching of black people?


I have no idea, did you ask him? Or just accuse him of being a racist because you saw those words and knew of the song. I've read so many of his posts, the word Strange rings true because he is a little odd. The fact that you see racism in it says more about you than it does anything else.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> So you knew the inference also and you were comfortable with it? Why was I the only one that called it out?
> Do you really believe Strange Fruit picked that name because he was secretly protesting against the lynching of black people?


There was nothing racist in his post. Using the name may be him identifying with victims of racism or have a similar motivation. You made a big leap to say that it was racist. There was nothing to call out.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Personally I never knew what strange fruit was other then a fruit that's strange, just a quarky name, but man this thread just made a huge turn...


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

brianboru said:


> There was nothing racist in his post. Using the name may be him identifying with victims of racism or have a similar motivation. You made a big leap to say that it was racist. There was nothing to call out.


Strange Fruits profile page has a quote from Ted Kaczynski, the Unabomber. This person clearly has admiration for those who commit violence against innocent people. Oh, but his intent was benevolent with his choice of his name of Strange Fruit.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Personally I never knew what strange fruit was other then a fruit that's strange, just a quarky name, but man this thread just made a huge turn...


Gozer, destroyer of worlds.



lilCindy said:


> Strange Fruits profile page has a quote from Ted Kaczynski, the Unabomber. This person clearly has admiration for those who commit violence against innocent people. Oh, but his intent was benevolent with his choice of his name of Strange Fruit.


Quick, there's another conclusion coming, and you need to be the first one to jump on it.

Let me know when you start punching all the idiots walking around town with Che Guevara t-shirts on.


----------



## brianboru (Nov 3, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Strange Fruits profile page has a quote from Ted Kaczynski, the Unabomber. This person clearly has admiration for those who commit violence against innocent people. Oh, but his intent was benevolent with his choice of his name of Strange Fruit.


You are hopelessly shallow and jump to unwarranted conclusions. Please go away.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Gozer, destroyer of worlds.
> 
> Quick, there's another conclusion coming, and you need to be the first one to jump on it.
> 
> Let me know when you start punching all the idiots walking around town with Che Guevara t-shirts on.


So you are saying having admiration for Che Guevara is the same as having admiration for the Unabomber? I will tell you what. If I saw someone who thinks it's cool to Lynch hang black people I would punch him in the face.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> So you are saying having admiration for Che Guevara is the same as having admiration for the Unabomber? I will tell you what. If I saw someone who thinks it's cool to Lynch hang black people I would punch him in the face.


See, there's the point. You just infer stuff all over the place. Who said Strange admired the Unabomber? Because he has a quote about mental health in his profile page? How do you know that dude wearing the Che shirt admires Che? He might just like the iconic image. It might match his shoes. When you boil the world down in your own little head and assume you know everything about anything and everyone, you become what you've become... an internet troll. You're brilliant. Bye Felicia!


----------



## Uberingdude (May 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> but man this thread just made a huge turn...


Boy, Has it ever!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Recoup said:


> No words.
> 
> Sorry, this is way off-topic, but ... really, UberBastid? Really?? Please google "strange fruit." Then take a good long look at the photo that inspired the poem and song. (And then, to know you're not alone in your cluelessness, google "strange fruit pr firm.")


I apologize for my ignorance, and thank you for the education ... even if it did come with hearty chastisement.

Maybe I didn't know because I really don't care.
Slavery is outlawed in the US, so it doesn't happen any more. Though it is still practiced in other parts of the world. I have never owned a human, and none of my family has (we were Irish immigrants, and were discriminated against as much as any minority), so I don't share in any assumed guilt just because of the pale color of my epidermis. And trying to put that on me is just as racist as anyone wearing a bed sheet and burning a cross.

But, as a historical event - it is good to know.


----------



## NoVaDJ61 (Dec 4, 2015)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Whatever he did to you was far less than you deserve for being troll on a driver site. If you really want to teach people what not to do, state by telling them never to pick you up to begin with. You're horrible!


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I apologize for my ignorance, and thank you for the education ... even if it did come with hearty chastisement.
> 
> Maybe I didn't know because I really don't care.
> Slavery is outlawed in the US, so it doesn't happen any more. Though it is still practiced in other parts of the world. I have never owned a human, and none of my family has (we were Irish immigrants, and were discriminated against as much as any minority), so I don't share in any assumed guilt just because of the pale color of my epidermis. And trying to put that on me is just as racist as anyone wearing a bed sheet and burning a cross.
> ...


Oh man, I was so impressed by your apology... and then you had to go spoil it by tacking on those last two paragraphs.

Just FYI, that lynching took place 65 years after slavery was abolished in the United States.

Saying "*[X] is outlawed so it doesn't happen any more*"?
Please replace [X] with, oh, I dunno,

"Dumping toxic chemicals into drinking water..." or

"Marital rape..." or

"Charging exorbitant interest rates to poor people..." or

"Hunting endangered species for fun..." or

"Beating and abusing crazy people..." or even
"Heroin use..."
Your faith is touching, but ill-founded.

Nobody (or at least, not me) is trying to put a lynching on you or call you a racist. But man, not to know what "strange fruit" connotes is... well, anyway, you know now. 'Nuff said.


----------



## CenCal559 (Jun 2, 2017)

BO is unacceptable. If a person sweats a lot, he or she must carry the right things with them to remain fresh. Maybe he is immune to his body as he has had it most of his life, maybe he has a health issue you do not know about. What I read was he is a gentleman and trying hard to give you great service. 
Instead of being mean and vindictive, just ignore it and let him do his job, you could be costing a man who thinks he is doing right by you his job.
Just think about it, there are other people besides you and he just might have a family who needs to eat or a roof over their heads.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> I apologize for my ignorance, and thank you for the education ... even if it did come with hearty chastisement.
> 
> Maybe I didn't know because I really don't care.
> Slavery is outlawed in the US, so it doesn't happen any more. Though it is still practiced in other parts of the world. I have never owned a human, and none of my family has (we were Irish immigrants, and were discriminated against as much as any minority), so I don't share in any assumed guilt just because of the pale color of my epidermis. And trying to put that on me is just as racist as anyone wearing a bed sheet and burning a cross.
> ...


Just like Recoup mentioned - I saw your original apology and was really impressed at the maturity and professionalism of it given the accusations. I logged back in just now to comment on it, and saw that you had tainted it with that last added paragraph.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

TNCMinWage said:


> Just like Recoup mentioned - I saw your original apology and was really impressed at the maturity and professionalism of it given the accusations. I logged back in just now to comment on it, and saw that you had tainted it with that last added paragraph.


Yea, sorry. The way this site works, it appears that you gave me an "attaboy" for the whole thing, part of which was added AFTER your "attaboy". Not fair. It makes you look as racist as I am, right?
BUT, that said, I am sure that everyone here knows that you don't associate yourself with a racist like me. It's ok. I will write you a note if you wish.

The "taint" was added after I thought about it for a bit. And, its because I am sorry for apologizing for something I didn't do, or my father, or my grandfather or .... as far back as you want to look. My ancestors came to the US on the 'potato boat' in 1913. My father told me once that he remembered signs in storefronts in NYC that said, "Help Wanted, Irish Need Not Apply." That was in 1940's. He hated racism, big time. I grew up in the south, and was not raised like my peers. He really hated racism, and he taught his kids. He didn't brow beat us, he TAUGHT us that there is no difference between people. I came home from school once and said something that I'd heard (kids do that). Dad told me that "That black man has hopes, and dreams. He has people that he loves, and that love him. He is no different." He made us _think, _and come to our own conclusions. He didn't _tell _us what to think - he led us kids to the right conclusion. That's the way I was raised, and I am glad I was raised that way.

I watched him back down about eight good ole boys with a cross they were planning on burning on our front lawn because he hired and was working with a black guy that was "one of the best machinists I've every worked with." Dad was a precision machinist, a tool and die maker, and a damn good one. He got all us kids and mom in the back of the house and announced that the "first SOB to step offa that sidewalk is the one I will blow across the street." The cops got there in time to calm things down, but he was willing to handle it. And the cross was never burned near us.

I am not responsible for what happened here re: racism. I still am not. So, I am not going to accept any guilt for it. My father and my grandfather did what ALL minorities do. They did the best they could to be the best person that they could be. They worked hard and raised a family and _worked._ I am not ashamed of that. I am not ashamed to be white. I am not ashamed to be who I am, because I know I am a good person.

That makes me a racist? So be it. I have been called worse. 
But, you are wrong. 
Dead wrong.


----------



## Retired Senior (Sep 12, 2016)

When I joined this website late last year there was a woman who drove for UBER for a week or two. She ranted and raved for maybe a week and then vanished from sight. Her posts were a joy to read.... they had many of us laughing our asses off...
I can't remember her sign in, but I do recall one of the other forum members saying something like: she is one of the greats... she has not posted anything for a month and people are still talking about her!

Sadly, lilCindy does not measure up!


----------



## UberAnt39 (Jun 1, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Thanks Recoup for helping spread the word what the meaning of "strange fruit" is. I wonder what racist comments we'd find posted by this person if we were to review all of his comments.


You claim to have been a "long term lurker" on the site but are so ignorant of Strange Fruit that you can say something that clueless. You really should stop digging.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Wow... Okay... So I'm glad you're still active in your post so I'll run through because there are a few things...

Uber is completely backwards and doesn't support it's own rules and here's why:

UberX, UberXL, and UberSELECT are door to door transportation services. If the driver picked you up wherever you were and took you where you wanted to go the driver did his/her job
Uber's rating is 1-5... Yes it should have a 0 star option but it doesn't
So following rule 1 and 2 a driver should get 5 stars every time unless:
The car is dirty or damaged (for a thing that has different people walking in and out of it constantly)
Smells really offensive (but honestly you should order another and tell the driver that the car should be taken offline)
Drove dangerously
Acted profanely, rudely, otherwise inappropriate (sexually, demanded additional money, etc)

Was not the driver in the photo (again say something to the driver and order another)
Umm that's really it

Now because Uber thinks every driver gets a 5 unless they broke a rule listed in *3. *they will deactivate a driver if they average 4.69 or less
There is no 6 or 7 star to give those drivers that go above and beyond
Uber until recently discouraged tips to the point that they lied about it to passengers
Point 6. matters because tipping is the only way you could show gratitude for a driver that went well beyond safely getting you door to door in a clean odor free car.
Additionally point 6 matters because a 1 star from:


lilCindy said:


> someone who gives out one stars quite freely


 can not be made up by giving excellent service. Instead many many 5* are needed just to get out of deactivation status.

To put it into perspective for you nine 5* + one 1* = *4.6** or *a deactivation* which again is backwards of Uber because that 1* is statistically insignificant in the face of 9 perfect rides.

Recognize that that driver could have been a social invalid and/or broke. Additionally it's possible he was on the verge of deactivation.

His trashy car was from the 30 UberX fares he just ferried non-stop because "expert 5 star" drivers *do not* accept every UberX fare that comes across their screen. Only drivers that are desperate, rented their car (aka desperate), new, or done for the night/day accept any old trip.

His BO was from the 30 UberX fares and 12-15 hour work shifts because he's probably desperate and also needed.

His "hitting on you" could be a socially inept per saying "you are so beautiful you clearly have a boyfriend. Please repay my compliments with 5*s".

His "lukewarm water" was him saying "Here's free stuff please give me 5*s".

His running around to your door was him saying "Here is service that you should expect from UberBLACK and SUV... Please pretty please give me 5*s".

To be clear I think the guy should have stopped driving and his comments were inappropriate. I understand that you might not have wanted to tell him that *if *he was taking home. I also understand that he violated 3 of the negative star rules but that means he deserved 2*s. I also understand that I wasn't there and I'm not a woman so maybe it was a negative 10,000 star situation.

On the other hand you got in the car, he got you to your destination safely, and gave you a free bottle of water that you admittedly wanted (dare I say desperately).

Now that I stated my disclaimer you:

Should not have gotten in the car
Should have voiced your reasons for canceling
Hopefully know why some of the drivers are giving you the middle finger (in addition to them also being trolls and arseholes)
Rant over I look forward to your response
I look


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> Wow... Okay... So I'm glad you're still active in your post so I'll run through because there are a few things...
> 
> Uber is completely backwards and doesn't support it's own rules and here's why:
> 
> ...


This is false. I have been given rides by drivers lower than 4.6 many times before.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> This is false. I have been given rides by drivers lower than 4.6 many times before.


Actually it's not 4.6 or less drivers have to pay $50 for a course to get reactivated and then have to work their way back up to a better score.

Hang on I'll find the post of a guy that *just* got deactivated... Found it:

https://uberpeople.net/threads/uber-deactivated-me-now-i'm-determined.178488/

Additionally I'm disappointed that that was your only take away.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> Actually it's not 4.6 or less drivers have to pay $50 for a course to get reactivated and then have to work their way back up to a better score.
> 
> Hang on I'll find the post of a guy that *just* got deactivated... Found it:
> 
> ...


You seem to deny that Uber drivers are creeps with women. I came across a posting by strangefruit where he brags that he always tries to look up a woman's mini skirt. I am a woman that always wears short skirts. Should I be afraid every time I enter an Uber?


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> You seem to deny that Uber drivers are creeps with women. I came across a posting by strangefruit where he brags that he always tries to look up a woman's mini skirt. I am a woman that always wears short skirts. Should I be afraid every time I enter an Uber?


??? Uhhh... Hmmm... Okay:


john2g1 said:


> I also understand that I wasn't there and I'm not a woman so maybe it was a negative 10,000 star situation


So yeah I said that ^ which at the risk of mansplaining to a woman that'd me admitting that you experience issues that I will not *and* you view them differently than I would.

Also I am not Strange Fruit , nor do I have any posts where I brag about sexual assault or harassment.

Lastly I said


john2g1 said:


> Recognize that that driver *could have*


 which means it's also possible that you are 100% correct. Hell I'm tired of quoting myself but I literally said -10,000*s could have been deserved.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

"His trashy car was from the 30 UberX fares he just ferried non-stop "

He is too busy to stop at a gas station and clean the garbage out? And you think that passenger 31 should be happy with the trash from everyone else?


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> "His trashy car was from the 30 UberX fares he just ferried non-stop "
> 
> He is too busy to stop at a gas station and clean the garbage out? And you think that passenger 31 should be happy with the trash from everyone else?


Okay I'll give you a pass because you're only looking from your perspective. I won't give you a pass because you keep ignoring my "I wasn't there and other stuff" disclaimer. I'm not trying to defend the guy I even suggested 2 stars (ignoring the free bottle of water that you wanted that could have brought him up to a 3 [also lukewarm is the optimal temp for water if you are *thirsty*, ice cold can actually do damage].

As a driver (especially a night driver) I often do not notice the crap that riders leave in my car until I stop at a gas station because I *know* riders leave trash in my car.

I know what you're thinking "That's what I said" but as I said before I'm a discerning driver who take very few passengers. I drive UberXL and UberSELECT which equal 2.6 and 2.8x UberX prices respectively. Also I only drive UberX when it is 2.3x surge or higher unless I want to go home and some UberX person is going my way.

Why does that matter? I have an acceptance rate average of less than 55% (loads of free time) also some drivers that rent their car *must* have an acceptance rate that is higher than 90% or they pay penalties.

Now combine that with the fact that Uber will send pings before you've dropped off the first pax or immediately afterwards and it comes with a time to get to the passenger. Drivers that are desperate to maintain high acceptance and keep a higher than 4.6 star score will accept, drop and run to the next pax.

Now in their mind what's more important trash that may or may not be there? Or taking more than the ___ mins Uber said they have to get there?

On a side note I read: https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/ and it *really *sounds like you need to be in the UberSELECT market. Every driver needs to have 4.8 score or better, they get paid more so they are able to better cater to your needs, and the standard of "clean" is higher.

I know other drivers have said it but you really need to think about what you are paying and what you are getting. A taxi (in my market anyway) is more or less 3 times as expensive as UberX, offer zero amenities, are not required to help you with your bags, do not open the door for you, and could give a **** less about their car's cleanliness. Additionally unless they preform a 911 level violation you have next to no recourse for the actions of a taxi driver.

I see riders (and two idiot drivers) on forums say "fair market value" all of the time. The reality is that Uber has created an artificial market and tries to uphold standards that was meant for the original Uber aka UberBlack aka 4.5ish times as expensive as what you pay. The "fair market" is taxis (3x UberX) and limo/livery (3-5x UberX). UberBLACK is a "towncar class" limo service BTW.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Trafficat said:


> This morning I told a lady with bright blue dyed hair that I thought her hair dye was cool. I know, inappropriate.


I got to be honest, this comment is NOT inappropriate at all, and if people arent socially competent, or not all there, would find a very simple comment inappropriate. Not sure whats happened in the world where one would find that INAPPROPRIATE. Most people can use their intuition and can decipher INTENT, of course if intoxicated anything can be taken the wrong way. Sorry you got dinged for that!

I had a intoxicated passenger who goofed up and said please "dont kidnap me" (out of nowhere) in front of her 3 other pax friends. They all turned pale in shock and apologized immediately for her friends comment. I just laughed because it was so opposite of the type of person i am. Then again im not a person who checks out females when they pass by or are in my vision and wearing something racy, etc. then again i grew up with my moms only, so i may be an exception. I told her in a joking way; "Dont worry about it, but i must say im too nice and good looking to kidnap a female." lol

I wasnt offended, but then again everyone has a different threshold or expectation for things.

I get door slams often, but i dont ding them a star for it, i just politely tell them can you please not slam the door and they apologize. I had a handful of times the pax is so anxious to get out they dont wait for the car to stop or they forget to close the door upon exiting the vehicle.

I feel bad for the driver that opened the door and got rated a one star, but then again as i wasnt there to get a full scope of the circumstances. Cindy's rating of the driver is very common in my market. Sometimes people forget we are all human. If he was inappropriate then thats wrong, but it could have also been premature to rate him that critically. I really try to get out of the moment and place myself in others shoes to try to gain understanding and perspective on situations. Ive assumed in the past have been foolishly wrong, so i dont assume anything as easy as it is to.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Cklw said:


> On a side note I read: https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/ and it *really *sounds like you need to be in the UberSELECT market. Every driver needs to have 4.8 score or better, they get paid more so they are able to better cater to your needs, and the standard of "clean" is higher.


The first useful bit of information from this entire thread. Maybe I will check out Uber select.


----------



## RideShareJUNKIE (Jun 23, 2017)

Cindy, 
If the driver showed up 1-2 min late because he was cleaning as fast as he could between rides, would you not cancel on him? Its a question of being inconvenienced and if so in which way do you prefer? This is an on demand service, and usually customer patience is very little in most cases, although not all. 
I think it becomes a question of what is realistic. Also unfortunately that app you like using so much, UBER, its there job to leave grey area, because they dont have to be accountable for it, but they still want the maximum amount of service delivered for the customer (aka pax). Thats why so many of their terms are kind of contradictory when the situations actually present themselves. one example UBEReats (curbside service), but app tells driver and customer that it will be delivered to their door. Alot issues being unloaded between the driver and passenger are actually ubers fault, but hey when its responsibility time, they are nowhere to be found, naturally. 

Driver confidence and passenger service quality will continue to decline as long as the DARK SIDE has its way. 

Happy RIDESHARING!


----------



## Mvlab (Apr 12, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> The first useful bit of information from this entire thread. Maybe I will check out Uber select.


Right, check it out. Can hardly wait your professional comments about how expensive and unprofessional it is.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> Cklw said: ↑
> On a side note I read: https://uberpeople.net/threads/advice-how-to-get-5-stars-avoid-1-stars.178931/ and it *really *sounds like you need to be in the UberSELECT market. Every driver needs to have 4.8 score or better, they get paid more so they are able to better cater to your needs, and the standard of "clean" is higher.
> 
> The first useful bit of information from this entire thread. Maybe I will check out Uber select.


LOL I said that and you credited the quote to someone else?

Cklw I'm coming after you for plagiarism...

LMAO IDK lilCindy I'm done.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> The first useful bit of information from this entire thread. Maybe I will check out Uber select.


If you are whining about UberX being "expensive" than good luck with Select. I'm still waiting for you to tell me how much a taxi vs. your uber costs to your destination, to demonstrate to you that you are paying dirt cheap rates. But you choose to respond to other "layup" posts rather than deal with ones that prove you wrong!



lilCindy said:


> "His trashy car was from the 30 UberX fares he just ferried non-stop "
> 
> He is too busy to stop at a gas station and clean the garbage out? And you think that passenger 31 should be happy with the trash from everyone else?


No one gets to leave trash in my car. Its my car, its not their trash can. That doesn't come with the service, they don't pay enough to leave garbage in my personal car. I look in the back of each ride and if they leave something I get out of my car and give it to them. Pay a fair, equitable rate, and then you can leave your dirty underwear in my car if you wish.


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

You know, I think I should come back as a man and post my exact same comment here to see how much more respect I get.


----------



## john2g1 (Nov 10, 2016)

lilCindy said:


> You know, I think I should come back as a man and post my exact same comment here to see how much more respect I get.


LOL okay wait I'm back... No don't... No wait do do that.

There are only two options everyone will call you a troll and your post will die.

Or you will be called some shockingly inappropriate things that the majority of men would not say to a woman leading to my entertainment in between rides.

(yes it's chauvinistic but it's the bad kind with a perk like racial stereotypes and the term BB**)


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> You know, I think I should come back as a man and post my exact same comment here to see how much more respect I get.


Stop deflecting. Answer my question!


----------



## lilCindy (Jun 26, 2017)

Oh you think men will not say the same things or even worse things to women? Have you read the entire thread here?



Jennyma said:


> Hi, Cindy,
> I drive for Lyft and perhaps you want to try us instead of Uber. I will try to answer your questions constructively. I will start off saying that your comments about tipping and starting with 3 stars are very discouraging. As a driver, I start every rider with 5 stars and they have to do something _negative_ to get me to go below that. About 60% of my Lyft riders leave tips. Would you not tip any other service provider? Do you tip the bartender who just spent 40 seconds giving you alcohol but not someone you are trusting your safety with, especially if you might be impaired or a little vulnerable, to get you home?
> 
> 1. Offer your rider bottled water. Water is *not an entitlement*, but it is something we often enjoy. Just make sure it's not warm from sitting in sun.
> ...





TNCMinWage said:


> Stop deflecting. Answer my question!


I have never taken a taxi before so I would not know the rates. I probably would if there were an easy-to-use app for it though.


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

UberAnt39 said:


> That's because they're both Uber Social Media IDs, trolling the board, most likely the same person. Their job is to "persuade, disrupt and influence" driver behavior using made up stories with a lesson embedded in them.


How come lilCindy and Karen Stein are never seen in the same place?



lilCindy said:


> Is that really you wearing the hat in the photo?


Are those really your wings', I would like to soak them in lighter fluid and light them on fire.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Oh you think men will not say the same things or even worse things to women? Have you read the entire thread here?
> 
> I have never taken a taxi before so I would not know the rates. I probably would if there were an easy-to-use app for it though.


Call or go online to your local taxi website to price out a ride that you usually take. Then compare it to your Uber fare and you will see how wrong you are about paying a lot for your ride.


----------



## Cklw (Mar 18, 2017)

john2g1 said:


> LOL I said that and you credited the quote to someone else?
> 
> Cklw I'm coming after you for plagiarism...
> 
> LMAO IDK lilCindy I'm done.


Not sure how that happened, my phone froze for sec while i was posting and bam lol


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

lilCindy is worse than travis. resign


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

LilCindy is a driver. She talks about it in other posts.


----------



## Lord of ricks (Oct 11, 2015)

she isnt real bro. shes just having fun ****ing with everyone


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> Oh you think men will not say the same things or even worse things to women? Have you read the entire thread here?
> 
> I have never taken a taxi before so I would not know the rates. I probably would if there were an easy-to-use app for it though.


lilMiss Cindy, sat in her mini,
Eating her Walleye and whey,
Along comes her driver,
Waits 5 post-arrival,
Finally climbs in and she says,

I'll start you at 3, until 5 you give me,
Despite if you do what I say,
I have a long list,
As an entitled priss,
I don't care that you make minimum wage.

Do not put back your seat,
Do not sip your coffee,
I don't care that you've driven all day.

And don't look at me,
I save two thirds on taxis,
But whine about the high fees that I pay.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

TNCMinWage said:


> lilMiss Cindy, sat in her mini,
> Eating her Walleye and whey,
> She orders a driver,
> He waits 5 post-arrival,
> ...


perfect love this



lilCindy said:


> You seem to deny that Uber drivers are creeps with women. I came across a posting by strangefruit where he brags that he always tries to look up a woman's mini skirt. I am a woman that always wears short skirts. Should I be afraid every time I enter an Uber?


I called it she dresses in a provocative manner then gets pissed when a dude checks her out... If you don't want to be looked at in a creepy way don't dress in ways that are intended to draw attention.... Look at me look at me I am in a short skirt but don't you dare look at me.... FacePalm


----------



## uberJeffinDetroit (Jun 30, 2017)

lilCindy said:


> I've been a long time lurker to this site, first time making a posting.
> 
> I'm a rider, and not a driver, so I hope it's ok posting here. Maybe it'll help you know what NOT to do.
> 
> ...


Wow, a 1 star review? Do you know that he now has to get 20 5-star reviews or lose his job?

Some people get in the car and enjoy talking. I give up after a few minutes but connecting with people is the #1 perk of this job.

I really never try to come off flirty, that's kinda db'ish but 3 stars is sufficient that you'll never see him again.


----------

